# my quickest hunt ever



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

got my 12 year old up this morning and told him we might have an hour or two in the stand before the rain hit so we got dressed and headed out,sw wind and 60 degrees, got up in the stand at 6:55,we might have been there 10 mins and the wind shifted nw, gusts of gale force winds that where 20 degrees colder,pelting rain, we sat there for another 10 min`s and I turned and looked at him and said its time to head up. it was one of the few times I just wasnt dressed warm enough and getting wet,he was disgusted with me for being a quiter lol he happens to be my one son that just can not get enough when it comes to being outdoors hunting,we will head out tonight again!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Man, is it blowing out there. That wind hit us in Trumbull County before sun up. It's now almost 9:30 and it's still going strong.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Man, is it blowing out there. That wind hit us in Trumbull County before sun up. It's now almost 9:30 and it's still going strong.


trash went yesterday and ive been out twice already to pick up the trash can. enough of that. its now being blown around the fenced in back yard. i thought about hitting the woods for some tree rats until i saw the wind and rain when i got up. at least you went out.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

At least you went out. I got up this morning at 5:45 and stood on the front porch. I thought, man the wind isn't too bad. All of a sudden the wind began to howl. I went back into the house and climbed back into bed. I'll be out there for the next two days.

By the way...did anyone see anything today. I wouldn't think the deer movement was too good due to the wind.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Probably bad today but yesterday was "lights out!" down in Harrison. At 2:30-3 in the afternoon(on our way home with two), there were deer in every other hillside hayfield we saw! I'm sure the "Roadies" were drooling!! Pretty slow Tuesday, the deer were bedded down in the sun and the woods as dry as popcorn! Very "un-Muzzle Season-Like"! 
Anyways, my "Shortest Hunt" was years ago in a downpour! I got under a skeleton barn since I'd forgotten my raingear. At 5 minutes after shooting time, I looked up the gas well road and see a nice eight point looking at me over some redbud. Bang-done in 5 minutes!
Checking station folks were very inquisitive when I checked it in at 8AM!!


----------

